# Resident Evil 4 HD (Steam Edition) crashes on startup



## Thefinaldream (Dec 17, 2015)

To start off, here are my laptops specs:
Windows 10
Intel Core i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz
4.00 GB RAM
64 Bit Operating System
Intel HD Family Graphics Card
Norton 360 Antivirus (Paid subscription, and yes I've tried to add the game as an exception)

When I load up the game, it flashes to a black screen, then minutes later, throws me back to the Steam app saying that it has stopped working. I've tried verifying the game cache, I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it a total of 25+ times (probably blowing up my bandwidth in the process, oh joy...), tried to add a 4 GB Patch, restarting my PC, tried running it in every compatibility mode listed in the drop down menu, including running both programs in Administrator mode as well as trying to alter the resolution, figuring that might be the problem, although the factory setting is 1366 x 768. I've been wanting to avoid buying the game from the PlayStation Network for $15+. It's worked before on my Alienware desktop on Windows 7, but then again it has higher specs than that of this low-end laptop from Dell that's barely a year old. Only reason I don't play it on the desktop, is because I gave it to my mom, who has, embarrassingly enough, tried to make herself "cool" by going on Facebook just to play Candy Crush, lol. 

Long story short, I'm at a loss on what to do. I've also tried asking on the Steam forums, only to have others tell me they run into the same issue, or that I should disable Secure Boot, which would be the absolute worst idea ever considering it would shut down the only defense my computer has against malware, Trojans, Viruses, etc. (In fact I did get a virus earlier but that's because I tried to find a cracked version, so clearly I don't recommend that. XD Especially when they make you jump through every survey imaginable, which on its own is suspicious...) but either way, if any of you here can help me out, that'd be really great and I hope I've provided enough information, and since Christmas is a week away, I wish you all a very Merry Christmas, and hopefully a better New Year. 

Side Note: Games like Amnesia the Dark Descent, Bloodrayne, and Knock-Knock work just fine, the first two are older than Resident Evil, so that pretty much just adds to the weirdness of the whole situation.

Side Note #2: Checking the Event Log for Windows, the error shows "Faulting Application Name: bio4.exe, version 1.0.13328.1
Faulting Module Name: bio4.exe, version 1.0.13328.1
Faulting offset 0x002A5870
Faulting Application Path: C:/Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steamapps\Common\Resident Evil 4\Bin 32\Bio4.exe
Faulting Module Path: C:/Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steamapps\Common\Resident Evil 4\Bin 32\Bio4.exe


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It's not going to work as that game is meant to be played on a gaming system...either a gaming laptop or desktop. You my friend have a bottom end run of the mill laptop that's designed for every day computing....aka web surfing, emails. It doesn't come no were near the minimum specs required to play the game.

Resident Evil 4: Ultimate HD Edition System Requirements | Can I Run Resident Evil 4: Ultimate HD Edition PC requirements


http://www.gamespot.com/articles/re...o-pc-runs-at-silky-smooth-60fps/1100-6417246/


----------



## Thefinaldream (Dec 17, 2015)

I figured as much, looking over the minimum requirements again I thought that even a low-end like this one would be able to at least force it to run. Looks like I'll actually have to save up the money to buy the PlayStation 3 port of it. Good thing my ex was the one who bought me the Steam Edition last year and not me, I'd be livid. At least through all the re-configuration I didn't break anything. Thank you Bassfisher, sorry if posting this was a waste of time. ^^;


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It's never a waste of time....if one doesn't know one should always ask, even if it's just to make sure. Like the old proverb: the only dumb questions are the one's not asked. 

If your CPU was at least a 2.0ghz, the game might have a chance running at the lowest setting...but it a bit moot now.


----------



## Thefinaldream (Dec 17, 2015)

That's true.  Mom got this computer for me for Christmas last year to replace the one that melted (literally, it was all warped and broken) so I guess she didn't take into account that I'd want to game on it.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

For gaming...I recommend building a PC. You can build a decent gaming rig for the price of really good laptop (btw - that aren't made for gaming).....$500 excluding the OS.


----------

